# Firefox 2.0 RC3fr : Autoscroll/Défilement automatique



## leuwen01 (18 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Sous Windows, Firefox permet le défilement automatique de la page : une icône ronde apparait qui permet de faire défiler la page à une certaine vitesse vers le bas ou le haut, comme sur un prompteur.
Dans le panneau des préférences de Firefox 2.0 RC3 fr., dans la rubrique "Avancé",  il y a désormais la possibilité de cocher la fonction "Navigation : Utiliser le défilement automatique".
Malheureusement, ça ne marche pas pour moi... D'où ma question : qu'en est-il pour les autres utilisateurs de FIREFOX? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2006)

Tu as fais un clic avec la roulette sur la page? 

Ca fonctionne chez moi et j'ai la version 1.5 de Firefox


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Octobre 2006)

leuwen01 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sous Windows, Firefox permet le défilement automatique de la page : une icône ronde apparait qui permet de faire défiler la page à une certaine vitesse vers le bas ou le haut, comme sur un prompteur.
> Dans le panneau des préférences de Firefox 2.0 RC3 fr., dans la rubrique "Avancé",  il y a désormais la possibilité de cocher la fonction "Navigation : Utiliser le défilement automatique".
> ...



J'ai la même version de Firefox que toi et ça fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## leuwen01 (19 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses.
En fait, après vérification, la souris USB que j'utilise sous Mac (une Kensington) ne supporte pas l'autoscroll... Ou nécessite un réglage qui m'échappe totalement. 
Cela ne dépend donc pas de Firefox...


----------



## robzebot (20 Octobre 2006)

De toute mani&#232;re, l'autoscroll, &#231;a va souvent trop vite ou trop lentement. Rien ne vaut une roulette.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2006)

leuwen01 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses.
> En fait, après vérification, la souris USB que j'utilise sous Mac (une Kensington) ne supporte pas l'autoscroll... Ou nécessite un réglage qui m'échappe totalement.
> Cela ne dépend donc pas de Firefox...



Normalement le clic central devrait être reconnu d'office...comprends pas.   

As-tu installé des pilotes pour ta souris? C'est on jamais, ça débloquera peut être la situation.


----------



## leuwen01 (20 Octobre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Normalement le clic central devrait être reconnu d'office...comprends pas.
> 
> As-tu installé des pilotes pour ta souris? C'est on jamais, ça débloquera peut être la situation.



Non, le clic central n'est pas reconnu.
Le pilote MouseWorks est à jour (version 3.0), mais le support de la roue de défilement (et du clic que l'on peut faire avec) est limité à certaines applications  : cf. le fichier ReadMe de l'image disque :
"If scroll wheels do not work in your favorite application, we recommend contacting the application developer to inquire about an update that will add this support.

Scroll wheels currently work well in most applications, including:
 Address Book 
 the Finder
 iTunes
 Mac OS X-native web browsers: Microsoft Internet Explorer, iCab, Mozilla, Netscape, OmniWeb, Opera, and of course, Safari.
 Microsoft Office v. X
 Mail
 Preview (best with Continuous Scrolling checked in the Display menu) 
 Sherlock
 Stickies
 Terminal
 TextEdit
"
Il semble que Firefox ne soit pas une application "native" Mac Os X... En tout cas, cela marche ailleurs (par ex. le Finder, Aperçu).

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2006)

C'est vrai que Firefox n'est pas trop bien int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; l'OS X (d&#233;faut d'optimisation), mais au point de le rendre incompatible, m&#234;me partiellement, avec une souris.  

Je ne vois pas trop comment r&#233;gler le probl&#232;me.  

Enfin, si tu aimes le rendu des pages qu'a Firefox, alors tu peux toujours essayer Camino. Il est bas&#233; sur le m&#234;me moteur, mais il a &#233;t&#233; sp&#233;cialement optimis&#233; pour le Mac. Il se pourrait qu'avec lui la souris marche correctement. 

Navr&#233; de ne pouvoir en faire plus.


----------

